# [SOLVED] I can't renew my IP Address!



## jaurrgu6

So I get this problem two days ago. My internet connection was dropped. Y'know, the problem where your browser shows "This page cannot be displayed" or can't be loaded? I replace my old modem, and the problem persists. Now I find out my IP Address needs to be renewed.

Problem: It doesn't want to be renewed.

Lemme explain. I run cmd and then run ipconfig /release to release my old one. Now I run ipconfig /renew and it gives me either: 

1) An error ccurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : The requested service provider could not be loaded or initialized.

2) An error ccurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : An operation was attempted on something that is not a socket.

Before you tell me to do so, I've already rebooted the router several times and complained to Optimum Online. Nothing helped. Any steps I should take to resolve this issue? :4-dontkno

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## johnwill

*Re: I can't renew my IP Address!*

Try this repair first.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



If that doesn't do it, please post the following.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jaurrgu6

*Re: I can't renew my IP Address!*

Johnwill, I gotta say, you really saved me here. I was a little worried when the first command didn't work, but I tried the second one and rebooted the computer. I'm online now! Thanks, man!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: I can't renew my IP Address!*

Proper operation of the first command is simply a new command prompt, it returns no message.

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## iowagarrett

hey,
just wanted to thank you for a post i found by googling "cant reset my ip address" . I was having some major issues with my pc when i restarted cable internet services again the other day. i waited at least a half an hour on hold with mediacom and spoke with someone in tech support for an hour, then my cell phone died. i refused to call back and wait on hold again... i gave up and used my laptop for a week, plugged in. 

i think this all started when i had to establish a static ip address to run a Belkin wireless router for my laptop. guessing that, i did a search and took your advise. ray: Bravo, and THANK YOU! I will leave a post on the thread also.

Aaron Garrett


----------



## johnwill

Gee, a two-fur, I like those. :smile:


----------



## quiquegavilan

to johnwill,thaks a lot ,your answer and post 1/27/2008 at12:20PM solved my ip renewal,thank you ,it took only a minute and had i spent 2 days without result,thank you much.


----------



## pirsquared

solved mine to 
tried to set a static ip to solve a nat problem,
just moved from a modem to a conexant router and couldnt find a mac binding option.

will search on here now i've found this excellent site 

thanks johnwill


----------



## johnwill

The stack repair is kind of a "no brainer" step, since it shouldn't cause any problems, and many times fixes obscure issues. That's why you see me suggest it in so many posts. :smile:


----------



## pirsquared

thought it had solved it but no
here is my ipconfig /all print out

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Alps.ALPS-Y9X3J7G7PI>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sloan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter router:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-538TX 10/100 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-27-B3-B9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.96.92
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.96.92

C:\Documents and Settings\Alps.ALPS-Y9X3J7G7PI>

isp: tiscali
router: conexant SAMR-4114
wired connection

hope you can help


----------



## pirsquared

solved it
found a little hole on back of router with reset written above it lol

thanks for the help 

paul


----------



## pirsquared

right i want to set up a static ip address
i need my dns server address but as you can see below my router is acting as a proxy
now i can log onto my router and there is a dns tab and i can disable the proxy setting but it has no effect.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Alps.ALPS-Y9X3J7G7PI>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sloan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter router:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-538TX 10/100 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-27-B3-B9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.8
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 April 2008 18:36:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 April 2008 18:36:59

C:\Documents and Settings\Alps.ALPS-Y9X3J7G7PI>

can someone tell me how to find my dns server address

thanks

paul
(think i should have started a new thread)


----------



## luisemh1

I just wanted to take the time to THANK you for this . I had spent so much time with tech support and on my own tryiing to fix my internet conection after removing some spyware. This only took 2 minutes and it fixed my problem and my long week "headache". definatelly will continue using this site and recomend it.


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for the feedback, this Thread is an Ancient one and it's time to close.


----------

